# Pontiac Super Lynx 1



## Dany (Oct 13, 2015)

This Super Lynx I is a quite scarce French camera Manufactured by Pontiac circa 1948.

It produces 24x36 mm négatives. Its shutter is curtain type focal plan type. It is fitted with a nice 50 mm f 3.5 SOM Berthiot Flor lens

By the end of the WWII, leatherette was almost unavailable in France but aluminum, produced in the south of the country was easy to obtain. Therefore, Pontiac produced most of its cameras with bodies made of bare aluminum alloy ridged and painted in black to imitate leather (e.g. Bloc Metal folding cameras).

My camera came to me for a sweet price because of its poor state (see photo).

One leather case has been modified by one of the owner to protect a rangefinder let in place in the accessory shoe.

It took me some time to clean it, paint it and make some repair....but it was a pleasure.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 13, 2015)

Nicely done cleanup - how's it doing mechanically?  Treat it to a roll and show us some pictures from this one.


----------



## Dany (Oct 14, 2015)

The shutter works correctly and the lens is clear. May be I'll test this camera one day...if I can take the time........


----------

